# Front Hitch for Chevy Silverado



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a 2006 Silverado and was wondering how much a front hitch would run me - $200? $300?

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Try hitchesforless dot com $179.15 shipped to Bowie (for either the LD or HD 2006 silverado models)


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*or HidenHitch.com*

I've bought 2 from them with shipping it's about $150 and they are very fast shippers .... no drilling .......


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm getting ready to buy a Reese front receiver hitch for my '07 new body style 2500HD for $116.08 including shipping from Amazon.com. I've purchased my last two rear receivers (Putnam XDR) from them and can't find a cheaper price.

In both previous cases the free Express shipping has been UPS 3-day. Don't pay extra for UPS 3-day, just let it go free and save the money.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

I just looked up the hitch for your '06 Silverado and GOLLY, they sure do cost more than the one for my new body style truck. I can hardly believe the difference!


----------

